# Colon Resection



## Ebun32 (Nov 20, 2002)

I have been and IBS sufferer for about 6 years now, but was finally diagnosed 2 years ago. My new doctor is suggesting a bowel resection because of possible nerve damage. Have you heard of this and if so, does it cure IBS?Thanks


----------



## Tracey Heynes (Nov 5, 2001)

See my posting on the bloating board about very long colon - the responses I got weren't that encouraging,but then again most of the people who post on this site aren't well !!


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

Why does your doctor think you have nerve damage? Where in the gut does the doctor think it is located?


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2002)

Speaking as one who has actually had a colon resection,I would make damned sure where the damage was in advance before I agreed to be cut. It took me all of six months to recover from my open colon resection surgery, and I have a nice 9 inch scar to remember it by...plus a lot more. Of course, I had mine to remove a sessile polyp..In retrospect, I don't think I would have had it done for too any other reasons.willie


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2002)

I have to agree with you Willie, I had no choice and had a resection for obstruction in March. Just this month I am starting to feel better and that is not everyday. Char


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2002)

I hope I never have to have another 12 inches of colon removed...or any other surgery for that matter..but it was better than having colon cancer go any further than it did...they nipped it in the bud..by accident really. willie


----------

